# Leaving my barn



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am so sorry this is happening to you. Not knowing where you will go is un-nerving, but I think it is for the best that you do get out of there!
You could post an ad on craigslist or a local facebook group site asking for board. If you drive around and see a pasture with a few horses in it, you could knock on doors and ask about boarding. There are still options!
Best of luck, keep your chin up.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

karliejaye said:


> I am so sorry this is happening to you. Not knowing where you will go is un-nerving, but I think it is for the best that you do get out of there!
> You could post an ad on craigslist or a local facebook group site asking for board. If you drive around and see a pasture with a few horses in it, you could knock on doors and ask about boarding. There are still options!
> Best of luck, keep your chin up.


Thanks! I did Craigslist and Facebook groups, and have knocked on a few doors. It seems that places that have stalls available are ones with really bad reputations...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Funny how that works. You may have to take a spot at a less reputable one for a bit while waiting on a stall in a better facility if they have a waiting list you can get on.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Hopefully all my networking has paid off! I had messaged a horse trainer I met BRIEFLY back in October/November 2013. She gave me the number of a person nearby that "knows the local scene"... I gave him a call, and he called me back and said he was on his way out of state but will give me a call back Sunday or Monday with options for boarding nearby!!!!!!

I am hoping this all works out!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

dont get lax and wait, keep up your search so you have a few options


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> dont get lax and wait, keep up your search so you have a few options


Oh yes I will definitely keep up the search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

have you tried EquineNow Horses for Sale ? I got some leads on there. do a search for your state/area . Then as you call or visit, if it isnt going to work, ask THEM if they know of any other places. Also, I called some farriers and asked them names of boarding farms they thought were good. They know all the farms. 
It turned out that I saw a sign while driving and ended up at that boarding farm, but I got some hopeful leads from equine.now, and the follow up calls. 

Good luck. such a stressful situation to be in,but you will be so very glad to get away from the drama and unfairness

Fay


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Call all trainers and vets. On facebook, we have tons of horse related groups, including finding trainers, vets and facilities. I can't imagine it's only in Kansas!:wink:
Please keep us posted!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

aharlov said:


> From the second I moved in, she asked much more of me than we agreed on.


so the red flags were there at the getgo...biggest mistake you made was not getting everything in writing...like EVERYTHING that's a part of the boarding agreement...not that it wouldve probably mattered much here, by your words this woman is a total horror and probably you not her only victim...ive been at several boarding barns/farms and never encountered anything like this...i feel bad you had to go thru it...if she runs a boarding business publicly i would totally write a lovely review...warning ppl away from this place...ppl like her need victims to feed on, it is just their way.

Craigslist is probably the best place for a starting point for boarding barns, and if you are not picky about amenities i would also look at private farms...they tend to be cheaper too. in the places where you go normally i would ask around like any ag stores etc. they may know of places nearby. good luck with all of this!!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

We have things in writing but it didn't matter to her. Everyone else there is full board who just show up and ride and leave, they don't have to do any work or have any opinions on their horse's care. 

This morning was borderline unbearable. I need to move. I wish I could move today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow... she has started putting all my supplies and stuff piled by the door... she only told me a week ago


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Will she let you just pay for full board until you leave, then there is no question about who's responsible for all care?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Her full board is more than I can afford at $800/month. She just wants me gone and I want to be gone..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i would suggest keeping everything but a couple days feed for your horse home with you until you move, and bring feed out as necessary. yeah, pain in the bum, but then she has no complaints on you taking up her precious storage space. and if she's moving your stuff around then it makes it all too 'easy' for stuff to go 'missing', eh?

i hope you find a place soon!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You should probably take your things home. I would only leave one or two weeks worth of hay . 
Ask her if this would be acceptable . 
Explain to her you are looking for another place and will leave as soon as possible. 
You should just go visit those other barns and see what they are like personally , talk to boarders that are there. Dont go into another barn bad mouthing . Say nothing. Just go look. one lady that boarded with me, bad mouthed me, but she was the person that was trouble from day one. the other owners of 8 horses were content and very happy.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never bad mouthed her, I feel that's unprofessional... I feel sad she's doing that to me ... 
I have nowhere to put my hay which makes me nervous .. Ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Glad to know that, sometimes it hard not to say something . Do you have an empty garage ? a long driveway ? or are you in an apt ? 
She should not be moving your stuff around, I find that to be wrong, since you did not ask her to do so. at this point she is being vindictive. Hope you find some place very very soon.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish you were closer. I would tell you to pack up and come to my place. I know exactly how you feel, I went through something very similar not to long ago. Get word out, knock on doors, ask at the feed stores and tack stores. There has to be somewhere you can move.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. I might have found an option, just to get out. It's not the greatest place, amenity wise, but the care is great (my friend is there), and rough board includes all feedings/turn out, I would just have to muck my stall daily. I would do more than that, because I like doing stuff for my horse... 

I keep trying to think what I did wrong. Every day she would tell me something I needed to change about the way I cared for him, and I would defend my position. Maybe that was it. Like she told me he needed shoes. She told me he was too skinny, then literally the next week told me he was too fat (my vet said he looks good). She told me he always needs a grazing muzzle, and criticized me when I tried to wean him off of it. She told me to give him back when he came up lame. Literally everything I did, she had an opinion. I stood up for my opinions, and tried to do so in a nice way. 
I know when I am defending my position I can come off cold sometimes. Maybe that was part of it. She would daily preface everything she told me with "I'm not trying to tell you how to keep your horse, but..."

Every single other person there has NO OPINIONS on their horse's care, and as long as they are happy and healthy they don't care. Which is great, that works for them. This barn owner just needs to be in control. And I care wayyy to much about my horse, and have been at many barns and seen how many things work, and definitely have opinions on it...


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

aharlov said:


> Thanks everyone for the reassurance. I might have found an option, just to get out. It's not the greatest place, amenity wise, but the care is great (my friend is there), and rough board includes all feedings/turn out, I would just have to muck my stall daily. I would do more than that, because I like doing stuff for my horse...
> 
> I keep trying to think what I did wrong.
> 
> She would daily preface everything she told me with "I'm not trying to tell you how to keep your horse, but..."


That is such wonderful news!! When can you go? Tomorrow would not be soon enough!:happydance:

I'm sure you did one or two things wrong, like wearing a long sleeve shirt on a day that turned warm, you're only human.:wink:

Oh, yes she was! She is the perfect example of a passive/aggressive control freak. The only thing you did wrong there was to let her treat you like that. No part of your name is doormat.:hug:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I hope you have found a place……I have been in that are a few times and cannot think where there was a place for horses…….my daughter would love one, but she is on Plum Island…..nowhere around there either.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> I hope you have found a place……I have been in that are a few times and cannot think where there was a place for horses…….my daughter would love one, but she is on Plum Island…..nowhere around there either.


I actually work right next to Plum Island and know a H/J trainer right near there. I don't do H/J but they gave me free board when I first got Vinnie in exchange for barn chores. I didn't care WHAT the barn did at that price 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This time get everything in writing. Everything. Expectations for both parties. Don't be the "nice" gal and start pitching in for free as it becomes an expectation. Time is money and the BO will reconsider turning you into a barn slave. Mind you, it can't happen if you don't allow it.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

That's the problem, we had everything in writing and she started asking for more and because I wanted her to think I was a good boarder I did it. Ugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> This time get everything in writing. Everything. Expectations for both parties. Don't be the "nice" gal and start pitching in for free as it becomes an expectation. Time is money and the BO will reconsider turning you into a barn slave. Mind you, it can't happen if you don't allow it.


I've seen it happen WAY too much. The barn where I was this time last year had a very nice barn manager, but there were a few people who she cut discounts on board to. She never stated that they were expected to clean stalls in exchange for this cut, but a couple of the people did clean theirs when they could in return for this favor. Myself, on the other hand, paid full board. I love doing stuff for my horse and this may sound snobbish, but when I'm paying for full board I'm paying for the luxury of coming, tacking up, riding, cleaning up behind myself, and leaving. I don't want there to be any expectation that I NEED to be doing anything more than that, otherwise I'd just save the money!

There were frequently times when the barn manager would be really short on time and still have to clean stalls. I'd be around, and she'd be complaining about how no one ever helps out or does anything around the place, how she has to clean all of these stalls by herself, etc. It made me really uncomfortable as I'm sure she was wanting me to "volunteer" to pitch in. I would have helped her out once in awhile on a particularly trying day or clean my stall once in awhile, but I avoided it. Whenever someone did her a little favor like that she would immediately start to expect it. That was not a road I was willing to go down... Sure, it'll make you look like a nice person. But, before you know it you might as well be working another job and paying full board for the time you spend doing someone else's chores! A few times during my stay I fed when she was running really late. She didn't mind feeding and the buckets were already prepared anyway, so she didn't expect that to continue. But, she hates cleaning stalls and wanted to avoid having to do it.

The first problem was that she didn't enforce/get in writing that people with board discounts should help clean stalls. If she had made it a condition of board then she could have gotten folks to do the stall cleaning for her regularly. If she had made her prices set without any discounts then she could have paid someone to come in and clean once in awhile. Then, she made full boarders uncomfortable for not cleaning. People WILL take advantage of you if you allow it. You need to stand up for yourself and your time in the future and recognize that you can't always be the nice person. 

All of that aside, that is a really bad situation to be in! I hope you're able to get out soon, especially since both you and the lady dislike each other! I agree with taking all of your belongings home if at all possible. I'd be VERY concerned that she might remove them from the property herself if you don't do it asap... She sounds nutty enough to do it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's funny because her childish immature behavior sounds exactly like the last place I decided to leave. I hate to read that situations like this happen to other people. Some people should never run a business. 

Glad you're not going to be there anymore. I really don't think you did anything wrong. Maybe communication can always be improved, but generally speaking, crazy people will remain crazy no matter what you do. It sounds like she's got some serious mental health issues.

Focus on you and your horse and the great time there has to be had. Don't let someone like her affect you or cause you stress. She is obviously not worth it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Hope something works out for you & Vinnie
Have you tried looking in Steed Read or a copy of 'Just Horses' Directory - I think both are also online
Or this website?
EquiMarket classifieds - EquineSite.com features the EquiMarket horse classifieds.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks jaydee- I have posted on equinesite a few times regarding board, and in the classifieds section, and I also put a sign up at my local co-op. I don't think many places in Steed Read are near me but I will check! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay so the barn owner at my friend's place said his son is using the stall  So that stinks. I am back to the drawing board, with no options...


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Shoot, get on every waiting list while you keep looking. At this point, I might even start stopping by farms that have a barn or shed with decent fence and ask if they would consider boarding a horse for a short term. You might just run across somebody who could use the extra cash.:wink:


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Shoot, get on every waiting list while you keep looking. At this point, I might even start stopping by farms that have a barn or shed with decent fence and ask if they would consider boarding a horse for a short term. You might just run across somebody who could use the extra cash.:wink:


Oh believe me I've done all of that... My family is beginning to think I'm "not supposed to have a horse".. Like it's a sign 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Is there not even anywhere with outdoor board available?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Is there not even anywhere with outdoor board available?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Outdoor board is not really a "thing" in MA, although I would LOVE 24/7 turn out. Just no one really does it on the North Shore 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Too bad you're not here. I've got a friend with stalls open; 10 by 10 stall with outdoor run 10 by 20. Full care, fed twice a day. Turn out every day, weather permitting. Fly control in barn. $187.50 per month.
There is also a full size arena to ride in. It's the arena we hold our fun shows at.
The stalls are pretty small, for my taste, but the price is way more than right!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

How far are you from Heritage Farm (Rauchers)?
They seem to know everyone and might be able to give you some names to try or an emergency board until you find something closer


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Too bad you're not here. I've got a friend with stalls open; 10 by 10 stall with outdoor run 10 by 20. Full care, fed twice a day. Turn out every day, weather permitting. Fly control in barn. $187.50 per month.
> There is also a full size arena to ride in. It's the arena we hold our fun shows at.
> The stalls are pretty small, for my taste, but the price is way more than right!


Oh. My. Goodness. I don't even know what I would do with all the extra money I would have if my board was that inexpensive (oh wait yes I do- vet bills, tack, supplies... Haha!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

jaydee said:


> How far are you from Heritage Farm (Rauchers)?
> They seem to know everyone and might be able to give you some names to try or an emergency board until you find something closer


They're about 2.5 hours from where I am 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Give them a call or an email - they might just know someone who could help you out even if its short term


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Too bad you're not here. I've got a friend with stalls open; 10 by 10 stall with outdoor run 10 by 20. Full care, fed twice a day. Turn out every day, weather permitting. Fly control in barn. $187.50 per month.
> There is also a full size arena to ride in. It's the arena we hold our fun shows at.
> The stalls are pretty small, for my taste, but the price is way more than right!


That price is absurd!!!! I assume board overall is cheaper where you are?

Can I reserve some? lol


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What is your "ideal" price and what is the max you would pay for a temporary place?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> What is your "ideal" price and what is the max you would pay for a temporary place?


My ideal price is $300 or less for ROUGH board, or I am willing to work off board to get around $400 if it includes hay. 
A temporary place close by, if I knew I could find another place in one month?? Maybe $600. But I know that adding one month doesn't mean I'll necessarily find something 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thats to bad. Next time you find a barn, put a deposit down as a hold, with A written contract and take a photo ! . Move early if you need to. And it sounds like you could have been booted out , since the son took the stall.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i looked on yp back bay farms, castle neck, endavor farms, nature spirit, and stable hands.
i would start going through the phone book and calling. 
If you have to drive an hour, isn't that better then being 'abused' and picked at?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

stevenson said:


> i looked on yp back bay farms, castle neck, endavor farms, nature spirit, and stable hands.
> i would start going through the phone book and calling.
> If you have to drive an hour, isn't that better then being 'abused' and picked at?


Thanks! Castle Neck and Nature Spirit closed, Back Bay is full I believe but the rest I haven't heard of.. But with driving an hour, it really depends. If full board is $800 or something like that (one of the barns you sent me is in Dover, which on average is $1000/month) I can't afford that... And then the price of gas and driving to the barn on top of it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

is craigslist popular in your area? might try putting a 'looking for horse board' ad up and see if you get anybody replying. typed up 'looking for board' posters pinned up at the tack shops, feed stores, vets, etc too!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> is craigslist popular in your area? might try putting a 'looking for horse board' ad up and see if you get anybody replying. typed up 'looking for board' posters pinned up at the tack shops, feed stores, vets, etc too!


I did put an ad on Craigslist and a typed ad up at the local tack shop/feed store. I've asked the vets in the area and farriers if they know of anything. I've had friends ask friends at Trail Association organized trail rides. I've contacted the local hunt clubs and even polo clubs. I have driven down streets and knocked on doors. Posted on online bulletin boards, asked horse trainers from around New England.... I'm a teacher with summers off so it's been my full time job for over a week now !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Are there any race tracks close to you? Sometimes the smaller tracks will lend out a stall in a tight situation.


----------



## luvmydrafts (Dec 26, 2013)

aharlov said:


> We have things in writing but it didn't matter to her.


it would once you lawyered up.  If you have this in writing and are suffering serious losses due to this I would consider it...making sure your horse is out of harms way first...but wow...and the inconvenience of having to scramble to move, the harassment, etc. all of this could be pretty weighty in a court of law...you should not be forced into the situation you are in right now...you may have a pretty good case...shes a monster, plain and simple...psychological damages could factor in too, who knows...


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

It's been horrible. But, I think I have an option for September 1. I am going to call and BEG THEM to let me in sooner even if he is in their paddock 24/7 (it's a huge paddock and has a VERY LARGE run in). It's full board and $800/month so it's pricey. But she said in a few months she might let me switch to rough board (??). The woman there is so so nice and boarders stay there for a very long time. It's just so expensive. I don't know if we can afford it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

$800 for outdoor board?!?!?! What the... wow... seriously come to eastern Canada, i'll let you stay in my barn.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh wait... I read that wrong lol. $800 for full board. It just might be outdoor for a few weeks. 

Either way that is crazy.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

aharlov said:


> It's been horrible. But, I think I have an option for September 1. I am going to call and BEG THEM to let me in sooner even if he is in their paddock 24/7 (it's a huge paddock and has a VERY LARGE run in). It's full board and $800/month so it's pricey. But she said in a few months she might let me switch to rough board (??). The woman there is so so nice and boarders stay there for a very long time. It's just so expensive. I don't know if we can afford it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They probably want you to stay awhile to ensure you're the type of owner who will keep up with their horse before letting you be in charge of his care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> They probably want you to stay awhile to ensure you're the type of owner who will keep up with their horse before letting you be in charge of his care.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can only applaud that!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

OP, you seem in such a pinch, I would happily give you info about boarding in my part of Southern NH even though it's probably a 2ish hour drive from you. If you're truly desperate to get out of where you are, you can PM me as the options are cheaper by at least a bit from what you're listing, though I'm sure there's got to be SOMETHING closer to you than I am...


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone with a small backyard barn offered me a temporary spot, like a few weeks, to see if it works out or even to bide me time to find a permanent spot. I am going to discuss details with her tomorrow... Here's hoping...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> There were frequently times when the barn manager would be really short on time and still have to clean stalls. I'd be around, and she'd be complaining about how no one ever helps out or does anything around the place, how she has to clean all of these stalls by herself, etc. It made me really uncomfortable as I'm sure she was wanting me to "volunteer" to pitch in. I would have helped her out once in awhile on a particularly trying day or clean my stall once in awhile, but I avoided it. Whenever someone did her a little favor like that she would immediately start to expect it. That was not a road I was willing to go down... Sure, it'll make you look like a nice person. But, before you know it you might as well be working another job and paying full board for the time you spend doing someone else's chores! A few times during my stay I fed when she was running really late. She didn't mind feeding and the buckets were already prepared anyway, so she didn't expect that to continue. But, she hates cleaning stalls and wanted to avoid having to do it.


I'm still reading through this thread, but I am blown away by this! How incredibly unprofessional! I was just a measly volunteer worker working only for lessons, but I never once asked for help. I was in charge of cleaning at least 10 stalls on my own, sweeping both barn aisles and the feed room, and catching/grooming/tacking up horses as my boss needed. I was grateful when either the owner or a boarder pitched in to help, but most of the time I preferred doing it myself. Less to maneuver around, and stalls were done how I'd been taught. I actually can hardly wait till I have my own barn just to clean stalls (it's a great workout, and I need it!)


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

aharlov said:


> Someone with a small backyard barn offered me a temporary spot, like a few weeks, to see if it works out or even to bide me time to find a permanent spot. I am going to discuss details with her tomorrow... Here's hoping...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope it works out!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Answered prayers! 
Let us know when you are there and free from that control freak.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I AM MOVING HIM TOMORROW MORNING! I am so so so excited! And they know the Kokals, the family I bought him from! I'm so happy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Woot!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Let us know how the move goes and he settles in. Well done.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck..


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Does she know you're leaving? I hope there aren't any issues, like her trying to keep something of yours. If she mouths off to you, keep your head high and remember, you don't have to put up with that any more!


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I texted her and basically told her I wouldn't be doing barn chores for her tomorrow (aka today) because I'll be moving Vinnie. She never responded...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

aharlov said:


> I texted her and basically told her I wouldn't be doing barn chores for her tomorrow (aka today) because I'll be moving Vinnie. She never responded...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good riddance.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

aharlov said:


> I texted her and basically told her I wouldn't be doing barn chores for her tomorrow (aka today) because I'll be moving Vinnie. She never responded...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope you got all your stuff out of there before you told her that.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I hope you got all your stuff out of there before you told her that.


Everything except 30 bales of hay I am grabbing now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Good luck - hope all goes well


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay so I haven't had time to update because it's been a WHIRLWIND!

So Wednesday, I had a barn appointment with a really nice woman 15 minutes away from my house (in the opposite direction from my work). She had a great set up, just her one horse, looking for another horse to keep her horse company. 24/7 turn out, run in type stalls, grass turn out, they grow their own hay. She seemed super sweet and checked my 6 or 7 references I sent her (my friends are AMAZING and sent her glowing reports!). She was expecting me to move in middle of September, but I needed to get out ASAP..


So I called that $800/month barn that's only 3/4 of a mile from me... Something about it seemed amazing... the way the woman was so nice on the phone, the way the boarders were so friendly, the 24/7 turn out with happy, healthy horses... 

The second I mentioned that my mustang came from the Kokal brothers from Wild Horse, Wild Ride, she got so happy and said that they do natural horsemanship, go to Road to the Horse every year, go to the Mustang Makeovers in TX as a barn, etc. They even have cows at their barn to do roping (which is funny because NO BARN in my area, EVER does Western! It's just not a North Shore, MA thing!). She heard what barn I was coming from and said "oh dear, we need to get you out of there ASAP..." and said how she has had a handful of boarders come there over the years from where I am, in tears. Some are still there!! She said she would work with me to make it affordable, and I could make my own "hours" for helping out at the barn. 

I got nervous at this, because I didn't want to be taken advantage of again. So I talked to a few other boarders that work off board, and they LOVE it. No one does a shift alone, so you never "do the whole barn yourself." Every single boarder I've talked to has been there for 5+ years and LOVES it, and they do lots of things together. 

I told one girl there that I hope Vinnie will be a "cow pony" when he becomes sound, and she got a few ropes and gave me some roping lessons right there! 

The posted barn rules even talk about encouraging and supporting each other in all we do, etc. 

SO! If I can afford it I would love to stay here long term (just have to get him botulism shots before I turn him out in the big 5+ acre fields, because in the winter they do round bales). Only problem, is the other woman thinks I am moving in in a month!

So I am on a trial for a month at the awesome western place (even though I am an English rider, haha), and then see from there.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wouldn't burn bridges if the other place also seems legit. This one does sound nice though, good luck!


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

my suggestion would be to keep the wallet in check and go with the small place where the lady expects you to move in mid september.

keep connections with the riders at the expensive barn, see if you can trailer your horse there for shows, events, trail rides, etc. 

this way you can have the best of both worlds!


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Update please.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

KsKatt said:


> Update please.


Ks- see above  the new place is amazing... And already his eye is so much softer and he's so much more relaxed! Took him on a Long hand walk today to the galloping track nearby and the polo fields. He loved it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would let the lady know that has the private place as soon as you can , that you moved elsewhere. As someone else stated, dont burn theses bridges.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

stevenson said:


> I would let the lady know that has the private place as soon as you can , that you moved elsewhere. As someone else stated, dont burn theses bridges.


I told her I moved somewhere and I am trying it for a month 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

